# Rod pairing for a Saragosa 5000 SW



## Mucraider70 (Jun 24, 2016)

I received the Saragosa 5000 SW as a gift and would like some ideas for a good rod and set up for the Pensacola area. I live in Gulf Breeze so will likely be fishing the area when I'm able to. I want a rod that is versatile for inshore/nearshore/offshore if possible. I would like to target bull reds, red snapper, mahi, Kings, etc....with this rod. I do like matching products so looking at shimanos but would be open to other brands. I did do some searching on my own but didn't like the info I found. Also I saw gander mountain has 25% off rods what's another place to buy? Your input would be appreciated.


----------

